# Join or donate to the AKFF Movember Team



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Attention AKFFers,

I am growing a moustache for Movember this year and am looking for recruits to join the *'Australian Kayak Fungus Faces'* team.

Movember is about raising much needed funds and awareness for men's health - specifically prostate cancer and depression in men. Over 3000 men will die of prostate cancer in Australia in 2010, and one in five people will experience depression in their lifetime - many of whom don't seek help.

This will be the third year running that AKFF has participated in Movember. Last year we raised over $1600, largely thanks to PhilC's massive fundraising effort.

Men who grow moustaches during Movember are showered with attention from the ladies, and more importantly receive highly coveted 'Movember mojo', leading to hot kayak fishing sessions.

Join the movement! You too could look like these handsome AKFFers from last years campaign:










To *JOIN* the 'Australian Kayak Fungus Faces' team go to: http://au.movember.com/register/100910 and follow the steps.

To *DONATE* to the team, go to: http://au.movember.com/donate/your-deta ... id/100910/

Hoping to welcome you to the AKFF Movember team shortly.

Jason (Squidder), on behalf of future AKFF hairy gentlemen everywhere


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe2Ao9YAAAtXgAAQQIEgIBAAL+/eoCAASIp5TyT1Hqek9TIaYKaNANAADURCitGKzOQ+ROyNupO4DVCkx+vTCF0vw3tFzDjOAh3nGCTgMQ99YFeBR8WalyB+LuSKcKEh2wFHrA==


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

it would take me 2 seasons of movember to get one of those :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Australias Most (least) Wanted

a motley bunch indeed.

My wife has threatened divorce if I do it again. I'm still considering my options. :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Davey G said:


> My wife has threatened divorce if I do it again. I'm still considering my options. :lol:


I'm in. ;-) :lol:


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

im in. pornstar moustache all the way


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bumpity bump for the AKFF Movember campaign, get some fuzz on your face yakers!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Only a day until the movember magic starts fellas, get on the bandwagon! 8)


----------



## Gerardy (Jan 28, 2009)

will be making a donation for $10 but
im already in a team with my work crew , TEAM MO ASPRO so you could sponsor me to ... 
http://au.movember.com/mospace/722546/
good luck to the aussie kayak fugus face team
good to see everyone getting onboard for a good cause
interested to see the upcoming womb brooms :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfm9t4kAABLfgAAQQKUACCIgEAA/79/gIAB0Gqn5E9SbaTajSaeozJPSEU/UT01NADRkZqAaDLJ0wslKn0dJJaj2LZ01Ivg4jUp7aiqA5oGGEHhTFWtj5FKTreCUv7bghJjIggGGcic/J35Wnbp0R6Kq2zjfvaSKk3xQ98Hq/UwKk2x9lDHLeGrv4u5IpwoSHze28SA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome to day 2 of magical Movember folks. Recruitment for the 'Australian Kayak Fungus Faces' has been slow....alright it's been very slow. We only have 4 members, and 2 of them are me because I accidentally registered twice using two different email addresses.  Anyway, we'll happily accept any late starters. 

Now is the time to get behind the team and kick in a few dollars for men's health.

To donate to the team, follow this link: http://au.movember.com/donate/your-deta ... id/100910/



Gerardy said:


> will be making a donation for $10


Great work Gerardy, I've just thrown a tenner your way as well ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWabilEkAADrfgAAQYOfymrG71ao///+gMAE0xQap6aakYjJiekxAAaANDI00DvaBqn6owg0GTBDRoxGjIaeowaBNJo0ptT01PKB6jagAADT0mJiABQY4YrOd6anqmNLYgwqAkpJX4QG9ej6QYz2ngWf+N4WBdjaFBE1X8O46+h9DUIptXeORjt16c8QCFcB6WVCvZw20UKjBPKnVrf79uaty+bnJdTlKLIVBSqaTEDBC2AbR8sTz7m6H+X8HGOlu9FmQo9CgPhqxLJ+0N2OTT3WoYQ0BiWvK5qhaKrpDVttKz94dnAmo7wyIEBnQPZp8Tg1J7wr4TWFr00WA9BlBAZl1XMoYU4Z5vturwYaZJBgtjShIaCPtaUpxh610WEHmMgwGc5Aph9vJI2FJjRbt1yZEmOtUEqQIrGgCtoxWAhIG0SBg0eDDASLcdAxTJ9ClUA3NeajeLuSKcKEhTcUokg==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ok heres my ugly dial pic taken 2 minutes ago on the phone. bring on the fuzz


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Looking seriously handsome there fellas 



RedPhoenix said:


> If there's a donation by 5pm tomorrow, squidder will post a picture.
> 
> No more donations... he'll post TWO! You have been warned


Too late Red, I just made a donation to the team myself :twisted:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Update time, mine is itchy as hell but the Movember mojo is working nicely and helped me extract this fiesty unit from tiger country yesterday.










Anyone who'd like to contribute to the AKFF campaign and do their bit for research into prostate cancer and depression in men, please go to: http://au.movember.com/donate/your-deta ... id/100910/


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK folks. Mid-month and us AKFF Mo-blokes are looking like tools all in the name of fundraising. Least you can do is donate a few bucks to this worthy cause for Mens Health....either that or start growing your own mo!

C'mon - don't make us do this for nothing!!!

Heres our Team Page http://au.movember.com/mospace/67912/ . All donations gratefully accepted!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

leftieant said:


> And a special treat for all you moustachio-d AKFFers. Hope you have a 'lucky' day tomorrow:


Id hate to have a moustache tommorow, crazy bunch of woman day.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWabq3YIAAC1fgAAQSaf/2rCzVAo//9+gMADMaMnpMJkxP1TJ6NAE9EyGCPU/SJhFT1M9IMjKNMCNMBNNGJphMQamgQExMmg00AMaTQxGRoeBltZRQl30iUkVw+EkBUUZCLjLgGpt7oxSwD4B/ESoMU7/WjQwWJUqpW4kBoMDAgVjJqmGQkDteCoCzVWpvuO5I8cYO60TzTQBVtmOJEZXlNQp6Yk6IFZNuPR4IZEdZlncNGT4nSS3pUlmeubKSOsYIVKvK87oj+7TmhDY/ZE3DnEumXYKdi78kmbAjGTqgKtKSH5kdQslsiAEBWDyYTAkpfER+7AmiShKmv4u5IpwoSFN1bsE


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRi4sTEAAEHfgAAQQKfqOiUOECq/79/wMAFKMMNU9Mhqak/JRtTZTxEe0poYNTxQNU9GmQpptQaZNGgAAZGg00mU0aRpPaT1TR6NTAQyAepcj1IIKJdcZl3++van83vCemeb2w13baN4u3SZ+6OOSwfFxkhMZqOPylGncoeIEiEugPCS9wtfGkymkQMQotbVbc3DvbwZGS/GJMnlD59XOW6+Z2PBlQREOCIiHmpb9OXS/LAUh3PQTgagwOJWJ22PktFYDxkGRnYbUqZzJBAhEVDFmxUGImyv+tIw7Wuo1pJu1v1TgDJTMayde8sbDgpQUQqQoMkJCSVFr3/Az5LpplZjLnio1vGvaLNQhjoYRne6tgXZIHJnZTIoFH7vcAhtSC620XCOwfxRZiucxzYjDPhSF9njr8BU+CkhSlQLDRVENGIzhuXZd9uumvrt61BhaJSo5upBhBBfKaxKAMhQLBwiuiu9natzRrGwErZjAxRrcYoZkkP4u5IpwoSAxcWJiA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK guys.

As a team we've raised $300 but at this stage there has been a pretty lacklustre ($0 so far) response from AKFF members towards the AKFF Mo Team. With nearly 7000 members onboard we thought that there may be a few of you out there willing to donate $5,$10 or more for a good cause (and to justify us growing these stupid caterpillars for a month).

One week to go - c'mon, have a heart and donate a few bucks.

http://au.movember.com/donate/your-deta ... id/100910/

Thanks


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

O.K. you hirsute heroes.
Bit late jumping on this one this year. Been particularly busy.
Donation made keep up the good work boys.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ/xX1YAADtfgAAQcIeEEjwiVao/7/+gMAEarYGiNTE1M1NPUyNGjQAyYjCIRiZMgAAAAABqemkESfop5TaACNBkaZNNdAkAz9esXDesGdINzuXMy6fKmiPh8LZUkplpzwucL3BzF4hWaYpKaMa0cJLTJLFUxoOZILhhnG59Ju6q5Ebtw6IMDD2upx4ZuV6r52iWgY4vDM5b7SQ27VZwMJSqe/ePYysyfDBc816pxaDCNCGTNZDVsjIR/aCLcKttUfKANO38aTNlTwyupFC+RgxQOMIyrHFwglnZFlMJIjgNRDAmA8IOpqcJZZVupCyPcvbsjshgbbhjnlxVlbhfKjfXeaBBDt/HVOMTny0NrisjhS+x5Ifhw8pCcAa1EXAK8BRvZoECRrqsT/4u5IpwoSAf4r6s


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the donations Mal and Brad. I agree, Red was born to be a village person


----------

